
Ask HN: What would your stack be if you started from scratch today? - pilom
Thinking of a new side project and looking for the opportunity to learn new things. Ideally things that are popular and could help me get hired if I decided to move jobs. Ideally it would be serverless because of the cost savings for a small project and because I&#x27;m interested in that but I want to hear what others would choose and why.
======
mortivore
If you're looking for a stack for the purpose of increasing hire-ability then
you might consider looking up the jobs in the area you're trying to get hired,
and seeing what comes up the most.

On the other hand, you could play around with multiple stacks, and see what
you like. Then choose an area based on that.

Personally, if I was starting from scratch today I'd probably focus on the C#
.Net Microsoft stack because there are a lot of jobs for that in my area.

------
patatino
Vue + firebase gets you up and running pretty fast. Firebase has auth, hosting
and nosql database which I challenged myself to learn last year. Was my first
javascript only project. Big step for a backend guy ;)

------
sebmak
My ideal stack is: React -> Go -> MySQL and Redis

But as for the terms of hire-ability, in my opinion, it is more important to
understand the core concepts of programming independent of a technology or
language. But as for trying to get hired, there are jobs out there for nearly
every language/stack you can think of. So you could just start looking around
your area and finding something that is popular with companies in the area.

------
nobody271
SQL Server -> Web API -> Static Pages -> Regular JavaScript (with small
libraries as needed) -> webpack (if bundling and minification are required).

------
rayvy
\- React JS/Native on the front \- Python for general/glue code \- Redis for
cache \- Some relation tier-2 storage (MySQL) \- Rust for the
computationally/machine intensive stuff \- Airflow for scheduling

------
d--b
It depends!

Serverless latency is a problem to consider. That definitely killed it for my
project.

My goto stack is MySQL/nodejs with express/plain js for frontend.

Because I’m fast at this.

I would try .Net core, though I don’t think they have anything remotely as
easy as node.

------
manch23
What stacks are you already familiar with?

------
whttheuuu
React -> Django -> MySQL

